# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Albert, smartphone-based kids learning service robot, SK Telecom Co., Ltd., Jung-gu, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - SK Telecom Co., Ltd.

youtube.com/@robotsmart4448

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Albert: Korea’s Smartphone-Powered Education Robot"

by Guest Contributor
July 8, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Smart Robot Albert

Published on Nov 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Smart Robot Albert introduction

Published on Nov 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Albert, Smart Robot

Published on Oct 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Smart Robot Albert and Atti at CES2015

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> SK Telecom provides high-tech products and valuable suppliers among the Korea 
> IT products to global buyers. Smart Robot Albert is a new concept learning device for children.
> 
> Smart Robot NuriAtti is a child education robot that can talk, dance and read.

----------


## Airicist

Smart Robot Albert - You can find evrything of Albert!

Published on Sep 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Smart Robot Albert & Coding School Full

Published on Nov 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Smart Robot Albert product overview

Published on Apr 15, 2016




> SK Telecom is South Korea's largest wireless carrier, and leads the local market with 50.5 percent share since its creation in 1984. Korea boasted the highest levels of smartphone ownership in the world in 2012 and launched their Smart Robot Albert in December 2012, which is the world’s first smartphone-based education robot.
> 
> Albert is a robot integrated with analogue emotions and digitial functions.
> It helps children aged 4-12 experience various educational contents and naturally master them.
> 
> Children can learn a variety of educational contents with fun through play.
> 
> Smart Robot Albert achieves this through 5 key elements:
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Albert Robot unboxing

Published on May 25, 2016

----------

